# 2x2 w 400w HID?



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 14, 2015)

So currently im running a 250w, in a bat wing with a great fan. Its a 400w ballast, with the booster. The 250 is an upgrade from what i had, and im rockin' it, but i was curious about using the potential of the ballast. My tent is a ds60, so its not really cool tube freindly or sealed hood, size wise, but could i cool it?. I have a can max 6 that I'm runing on low now for the 250, and its fine. Is it worth stuffing a 400 in 4 sq. Ft? Ive heard yes and no. I know my setup does fine, but, could i make it that much better? Opinions either way are recommended.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

A 400w is not overkill, but most 250W put out about 28,000 lumens, so you are adequately lit with that.  A 250W bubl may be small enough to put into a bake-a-round "cool tube".  This is a pyrex tube a bit smaller than 4" around made to make round loaves of bread in--http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pyrex-Bake-A-Round-Glass-Bread-Tube-Baking-Pan-Rack-/231529781115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e840177b.  My sig has a DIY I did using bake a rounds for 150W "cool tubes".  You can also may be able to find small air coolable hoods.  I have a 32" x 32" tent and I really cannot get a 6" cool tube in there either.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok,sounds great. I'll probably stick with the 250, as it is working fine, but that 150 cool tube would be fun to do with my old lamp. The sunsystems 150, i could gut it and do the cool tube...yeah. Thanks.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 16, 2015)

So does any one run a 400w hid in a 2X2ft tent? Without an aircooled bulb? Will my yeilds double, or is it a waste of elc.?


----------



## snugglebud (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know about doubling, but your yields will certainly increase if you up to a 400. I wouldn't bother with a cool tube. I've owned a few over the years and find that the glass actually diminishes light output. I have 3 of them sitting in the cupboard right now that will probably never be used again. I have never owned an air cooled hood but I would imagine that they are a much better job.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok snuggle, thank you. I wish i could give it a run without buying a bulb, just to find out it it would burn my tent down!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2015)

People get concerned about fire, but for the wrong reasons, IMO. It is not the light itself that is the danger, it is not having adequate amperage to the light that causes the only real fire hazard. That would be true of any appliance with a large amperage draw. I am curious how you thing you could burn your tent down? 

I would never not (LOL--double negative) go with an air cooled hood. It really does make cooling a lot easier. While the glass will to a small degree lessen the light, the fact that you can keep the canopy so much closer, I believe more than makes up for any light lost through the glass. With an air cooled hood you can get the light within inches of the canopy, not feet. I am running a 400W in a 32 x 32 tent in a room that is not heated and I could never keep the tent cool enough without an air coolable hood. You may however have a hard time finding an air coolable hood that will fit easily into a 2 x 2 space.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 17, 2015)

Ha! I didnt literally mean fire! Sarcastically meaning i wouldnt be able to cool it. I can keep my plants 5 inches or so from my 250 without a sealed hood, and i dont have any problem cooling my tent, and at slightly over 5000 lumens per sqyare foot, it is sufficient.


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Aug 4, 2015)

Nobody runs smaller setups? Must be in the wrong place.


----------



## zem (Aug 5, 2015)

well, I run a 400w lights for every 2.5x3 space, i don't and will never use a cool tube that is because i managed to do a very good venting system that is leaving the temps inside same as outside. however, i imagine that if i crank the space to 2x2 for every 400w, i would have an oven, but THG 32x32 is almost 2x2, and working good with aircooled hood, i don't know how she made that fit but she did so you could do that too. i have 3x5 with 2x400w.if i wanted 1x400 for every 2x2, i can add 1 more 400 and still have less light/foot than that, I would not do it, if i wanted to add light, i would definitely upsize. i made an arched fake ceiling above my lights like a cathedral roof, and made the venting shaft to suck from the top, i made sort of a blade of intake that is  5 ft long through it goes the passive intake and blows at the plant's canopy height, this created an upward airflow that is working better than i thought it would, the upper dome ceiling having the most effect


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

That 8" difference between a 2' x 2' and a 32" x 32" is huge when it comes to how much reflector you can fit in a space.  If you can afford it, I think I would look for the smallest air coolable hood I could find.  I do have one that would fit into a 2 x 2 space, so they are out there.  While it is not the best, you can take a 90 right off the reflector to get ducting to a vent opening.


----------



## zem (Aug 5, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That 8" difference between a 2' x 2' and a 32" x 32" is huge



i'm sorry :doh: my stoner calculations somehow resulted with 2" difference and not 8" which is the correct difference


----------

